# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Niski poziom testosteronu. Czy mój wynik jest powodem do zmartwienia?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. W tym roku, po raz pierwszy w życiu zmierzyłem sobie poziom testosteronu, w trzech próbach. Za pierwszym razem około 19-tej, z wynikiem 1,9 ng/ml, następnie rano, po tygodniu, z wynikiem 4,0 ng/ml, na koniec około 14-tej z wynikiem 3,42 ng/ml, także mniej więcej po tygodniu. Wiedziałem, że poziom spada po wieczór, ale aż tak? Od razu skojarzyłem z tym spadek formy psychicznej, który odczuwam po południu i wieczorem, z huśtawką nastrojów, ale nie wiem czy słusznie. Nie wiem czy jest sens podnosić alarm i śpieszyć się do urologa, czy może odpuścić. Dziękuję za ewentualne podpowiedzi i pomoc. Pozdrawiam

----------

